

Ask HN: Quality Webinar Tools? - kongqiu

Would appreciate any advice on Webinar software beyond WebEx...
======
petercooper
I've also been investigating this topic. My findings _so far_ are that the
only two worth investigating are GotoWebinar and Adobe Connect. I am currently
leaning toward the latter.

I should also note that Amy Hoy (ahoyhere from HN) and Thomas Fuchs use Adobe
Connect to run their JavaScript and HTML 5 classes online which they've had a
ton of success with. I've also been to some GotoWebinar webinars and they've
been OK but the interactivity sucks. It seems Adobe Connect is good for more
intimate, detailed affairs, whereas GotoWebinar is good if you need many
hundreds of people just watching and sending moderated questions.

